# Make boots fit tighter?



## damanb

So I have some 2009/2010 Burton Hails which I got new at the beginning of 2010/2011 and only rode like 6 days in them because I lived in Oklahoma at the time. 

Turns out the guy at the shop helping me steered me astray and I got them a little too big since I didn't know any better at the time..

About to spend my first full winter riding now that I moved to SLC and the boots have packed out a little and are a little loose and I have to keep re-tightening them but still get some heel lift...

I can't really afford new boots this season, or at least for half of it.

They're probably just like a half, maybe one, size too big. Any tips to get them fitting tighter until I can afford new boots?


----------



## snowklinger

goto a bootfitter. they can put things in your boots to make em fit(and specifically help with heel lift). or get a high volume footbed. or thicker socks.

bottom line big boots bad, everybody will probably tell you that. only 6 days? shouldnt be too packed out..maybe sell em and get a pair that fit.


----------



## damanb

Well they definitely weren't tight enough to begin with but it feels that they have slightly loosened a little more. I'm planning on selling them as soon as I can get new ones. But with the season about to start I don't want to get these sold and still not have enough for another pair..

Thanks for the tips though. I was thinking about a better footbed but need to look around for some..


----------



## Bayoh

snowklinger said:


> goto a bootfitter. they can put things in your boots to make em fit(and specifically help with heel lift).


Ya, my sister started having heel lift problems with her boots during one of our boarding trips. Went to a bootfitter in one of the local ships and had zero problems after that. Was impressed by the guy really, older man who knew his stuff.


----------



## snowklinger

imo footbeds for their own sake, like the 40 dollar ones are hardly better than what alot of boots nowadays have, the only advantage of them being slightly more arch support or low/high volume styles to accomodate your feet.

if money's tight i wouldnt spend it on a bootfitter or insoles, then you are just wasting money you could spend on your new pair. stick 2 insoles from tennis shoes in there or were 2 socks, the more it sucks the sooner you can get new ones . 

go try on like 4 different brands so you know how their size fit you, then buy last year or even older model online.

edit: lots of sympathy, boots last year were the right "size" but ill fitting = 50 days of pain.


----------



## damanb

Sounds like a good plan..

I tried on some Nitro's today and liked them. It seems like I'm at a strange size between 9 and 9-1/2. The 9 felt good around most of my foot but my toes were a little too curled and I was worried about long-term comfort. The 9 1/2 felt like they would become too loose once packed out. I may get the 9 1/2 with some good insoles or something


----------



## snowklinger

your toes should push a bit into the toe when you stand normal, then lean into the boot with your shins, the way you would on the board, and they should have plenty of room as your heel locks intro riding position, even on your heel-side edge, your legs are still usually bent.

i measure a short, fat 9 on the barefoot scale, but all my street shoes are 10's (and i tend to fill em, buy wide brands, avoid nike). snowboard boots feel perfect a whole size smaller at an actual 9. i have had ppl in shops try to push me into an 8 1/2 but thats like trying to get a fat family of ******** into a vw.

point being dont be unrealistic, but you also have to shop for the pack-out.

i reccommend 32's but every boot fits everyone different, and hell, even the hated burton makes a bunch of boots that everyone loves.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Do not wear thicker socks that's such a fucking rookie move. If you want to ghetto rig reach in pull the stock insole out go get some thick ass cardboard trace the footbed, cut it out, wrap it in saran wrap so it won't absorb moisture, then put it in the boot with the stock footbed over it. This will raise you up. Otherwise you can add a back wrap around the ankle which you probably want a butterfly wrap or 2 c bars around the ankle bones. You can put a shit down the tongue of the liner but on a snowboard boot it's pointless. Honestly the best thing is get a pair of boots that fits you.


----------



## jdang307

Loose boots suck big time. Nothing worse than being at high speed toeside about to reach the side of the run so you have to switch to heel side and as soon as your board goes flat your turn just stalls (because the foot shifted inside the boot). Happened to me that's when I realized my boots suck (first year), almost ran into some trees.

Boot Fitting - Tognar Toolworks

There is the tongue eliminator, insole shims.

Boot Fitting - Tognar Toolworks


----------



## Phunky

I have a slightly different problem with mine, the foot bed fits nice and snug, but the ankle and shin uppers is a bit loose on my legs(I have chicken legs.) Does anyone have any suggestions to fill this space out.


----------



## jdang307

Phunky said:


> I have a slightly different problem with mine, the foot bed fits nice and snug, but the ankle and shin uppers is a bit loose on my legs(I have chicken legs.) Does anyone have any suggestions to fill this space out.


Fill up the space. check out the products at Tognar I linked. Tongue eliminator. Ankle wraps. J/C bars


----------



## tspkenneth

jdang307 said:


> Loose boots suck big time. Nothing worse than being at high speed toeside about to reach the side of the run so you have to switch to heel side and as soon as your board goes flat your turn just stalls (because the foot shifted inside the boot). Happened to me that's when I realized my boots suck (first year), almost ran into some trees.
> 
> Boot Fitting - Tognar Toolworks
> 
> There is the tongue eliminator, insole shims.
> 
> Boot Fitting - Tognar Toolworks


I have a size 9 DC boot..should i get the size 8-9 insole shim or get the 10-11 shim and trim it down?


----------



## jdang307

tspkenneth said:


> I have a size 9 DC boot..should i get the size 8-9 insole shim or get the 10-11 shim and trim it down?


Up to you .. I'd go 10-11 and trim.


----------



## timmytard

I have a rolled up foam pad meant for sleeping on, it's about 1 cm thick.
The foam is pretty dense & doesn't compress very easy.
I traced my insole out of some hiking boots, cut it out & put it under the stock insoles. It worked deadly.

I've tried a few diff types of foam padding, but most of them were to soft & just got compressed & didn't bounce back.

The dense sleeping pad worked awesome & made them so squishy & comfy, If you have a foam pad give it a try, it won't cost you anything if it doesn't.


TT


----------



## Nivek

snowklinger said:


> imo footbeds for their own sake, like the 40 dollar ones are hardly better than what alot of boots nowadays have, the only advantage of them being slightly more arch support or low/high volume styles to accomodate your feet.
> 
> if money's tight i wouldnt spend it on a bootfitter or insoles, then you are just wasting money you could spend on your new pair. stick 2 insoles from tennis shoes in there or were 2 socks, the more it sucks the sooner you can get new ones .
> 
> edit: lots of sympathy, boots last year were the right "size" but ill fitting = 50 days of pain.


Good lord this is the worst advice.

GO TO A BOOT FITTER. Your boots are your first bit of contact with your gear and guess what, being constricted in a snowboard boot IS NOT A NATURAL THING FOR YOUR FOOT. 

Aftermarket insoles aren't that much better you say? Pull out some footbeds from Ride, Burton, K2, even Salomon and compare them to Superfeet or Sole or Remind. those aftermarket insoles provide much needed support.

Get some insoles designed for more of a cushioned feel or shock absorbing benefits and that should take up some of the room.

Salomon are the only ones that I know of off my dome that do 1:1 sizing. Meaning Burton, Ride, K2 etc. all make full size increments of boots and create the half size difference by using a thicker or thinner insole. What probably happened is the boots fit right, but the useless eva insole broke down increasing your boot a half size. Getting some thicker aftermarket insoles will kill that half size increase and give your foot the support it needs.

Remind
Sole
Superfeet


----------



## timmytard

Ya, I'd have to agree. I bought a pair of Superfeet & they blow almost every stock insole out of the water.

They were $40 bucks though, if you can't afford that try using foam, just trace out your stock insole then put it underneath the stock one.

It's free, so it ain't gonna hurt your wallet if you give it a try.

TT


----------



## Nivek

Sure its free and will take up space, but still wont offer support. And if its hard foam I wouldn't trust myself to get the shape right so as to avoid nerve pain.


----------



## timmytard

I don't know how you would get nerve pain, you cut it out the same size as the normal insole. 
Then you put it under the stock insole. The only thing it does is raise your foot up & give you more cushion underfoot. 

If you have some foam like that, cut some out & throw them in a normal pair of shoes.
It's like having little down covered baby ducklings in your shoes, minus the blood & guts. Super comfy!!

Seriously go try it.

TT


----------



## barkj

strapins.com The perfect affordable solution for any boot I reckon, especially old ones.


----------

